# Minnesota



## big acres

This is a call out to minnesota plow operators. Thought I'd check out how many of us are checking this site out -maybe there is some networking that could be done. If your out there, let's hear from you.


----------



## ABES

i was just thinking about starting a simmilar thread. i am also interested to see all the MN guys on here.


----------



## big acres

*Abes*

I still have 3 properties pending in Chaska, a bit out of our normal service area, maybe the flurries tomorrow will get the off their ***!


----------



## exmark1

Im about 2 hours up I-94 from you guys in Alexandria, MN


----------



## millsaps118

Elk River checking in here....truck and plow ready to go! Lets see some white stuff.


----------



## ABES

exmark1;439248 said:


> Im about 2 hours up I-94 from you guys in Alexandria, MN


exmark i spend a lot of time in Alexandria i really like that part of the state. i do a lot of ice fishing on the area lakes.


----------



## Camden

I'm in Brainerd. If you guys down in Mpls ever get swamped I'm more than willing to come down and lend a hand as long as the storm misses me up here. 2 trucks with Vs and a skid steer w/ 7' 6" plow. 

PM me or e-mail me at majorleaguelawn at gmail dot com for my contact info.

It's starting to look like we might get a little bit tonight (fingers are crossed).

:waving:


----------



## Minnesotaroofin

I am Here In Eagan - Also Have Some In Guys In Blaine / Ham Lake - Send Me An Email If and when we get some white stuff and need some help. I may need a little help Jan 15th Through - the 20th


----------



## toast

I am in Cottage Grove....Let me know if you guys need some help! The forecast is looking pretty boring though!


----------



## big acres

*to the top...*

bump.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Dull-uth:waving:


----------



## JStafne

New Prague checking in!!!!! brand new skid with 8 foot plow needs work! Guy I was waiting for did not get the accounts he thought he was and cut me!

Anyone south of the river need help?


----------



## big acres

*Salt*

If anyone is in need, we store up to 100 ton in the south Blaine area, for our own use so far. We can load smaller trucks 24/7. May cost you a bit more, but come back in saved drivetime. PM me if you'd like to work something out.

JStafne, sounds like a nice machine you got there. If you are interested in North Metro work, we might need some back-up. PM me...


----------



## Camden

Bump....and I just heard that we're supposed to get major accumulation on Saturday. Finally!


----------



## Dissociative

i am in Rockford IL area and if hours were there i would drive the 5 to come and push....

f250 with brand new 8' proplus..

[email protected]


----------



## NLS1

Bloomington, ready to roll!:redbouncepayup


----------



## toast

Just got my Commericial coverage, and will be looking for potential customers all day tommorrow....cant wait!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shakopee here. Its snowing!


----------



## millsaps118

Elk River - just started @ 9:30am....coming from the east very light, almost looks like sleet.


----------



## millsaps118

Here it comes boys!!! Taken today @ 1230pm.:bluebounc. Streets are just starting to get covered and its coming down harder.


----------



## millsaps118

Let me try this again......


----------



## Got Diesel?

South subs. here.

Farmington


----------



## NLS1

Got a call for downtown MPLS, too far for me, one residential, said I would try to find someone for them. Anyone interested? PM me if you are and I will give the details.


----------



## jls lawnandsnow

NLS1;458194 said:


> Got a call for downtown MPLS, too far for me, one residential, said I would try to find someone for them. Anyone interested? PM me if you are and I will give the details.


let me know we have accounts in mpls richfield bloomington and edina


----------



## Up North

How you southerners doing? LOL! Been a busy season so far here in the north country. 

I just started another thread just like this not knowing this existed, oh well. Thanks to Farmer from Dalute for pointing it out.




Buck


----------



## doh

8th event this season here, in Canada right next to International Falls MN.

We must have 6"s more already this year than all of last years total.


----------



## Green Grass

West Metro checking in


----------



## SnoFarmer

doh;475516 said:


> 8th event this season here, in Canada right next to International Falls MN.
> 
> We must have 6"s more already this year than all of last years total.


Fort Francis?.....close enough...:waving:


----------



## IMAGE

I'm in Fargo, is that close enough? I have a few houses in Moorhead, so that must count. 100% legit and I am always available to sub in FM area.


----------



## doh

SnoFarmer;475729 said:


> Fort Francis?.....close enough...:waving:


You guessed it.

No lake plowing yet though, thats where the real $$$ is, lowballers steer away from it.


----------



## Up North

Lake plowing...gotta love it.

This isn't me, but it's from a resort I go out of ice fishing just north of Bemidji here.

Buck


----------



## doh

You gotto love a V plow for breaking an Ice Road, But hate them for widening it out.


----------



## SnoFarmer

IMAGE;476517 said:


> I'm in Fargo, is that close enough? I have a few houses in Moorhead, so that must count. 100% legit and I am always available to sub in FM area.


Your in,, anyone that is a stone's through away...:waving:



Up North;476949 said:


> Lake plowing...gotta love it.
> 
> This isn't me, but it's from a resort I go out of ice fishing just north of Bemidji here.
> 
> Buck


Nine pic...
This one's for you..


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Arlington checking in- hoping to get into the plow game next year boys!


----------



## big acres

*Minneapolis lot sweeping needed*

I am looking to subcontract portions of work on several prospective sites this spring in the Minneapolis Suburbs. These are large acreage sites of 8-14 acres each

Specifically, I'm looking for someone with large equipment such as a pelican or truck mounted unit, who can do the sweeping only.

A.	We will blow curbs and do all prep.
B.	Each site is a two-day event, per customer.
C.	I need pricing ASAP on a per square foot/acre basis in two ways
1.	Price for dump-on site
2.	Price with hauling/disposal.

This work totals 30-40 acres of moderate/heavy sanded pavement. Lots are googled down to the square foot. We are seeking to start a long-term relationship with a quality sweeping contractor. Need information quickly.

PM me -Thanks.


----------



## doh

Up North;476949 said:


> Lake plowing...gotta love it.
> 
> This isn't me, but it's from a resort I go out of ice fishing just north of Bemidji here.
> 
> Buck


I did that Sunday only as a straight blade, snow was rolling over my 8' pro and the bank was up to my door handle. A Vee plow went in vee'd out winging to the south, 2 plow idths were full 3' deep.


----------



## farmerkev

Ill be following this thread! Im in Saint Paul, cant plow yet but stand ready at every snow, with shovel in hand!wesport


----------



## ABES

man i havent plowed in a long time hopefully mn will have a march like we did last winter. I am going to have to find another way to make money next winter.


----------



## occ3377

i dont do plowing but want to, im located in rochester


----------



## PahlsLawnCare

Im down in Minnetonka


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

Down by Austin checking in, anyone need a sub for next year


----------



## farmerkev

Anybody in the cities need a bobcat operator?


----------



## TKLAWN

Waconia saying hi,:waving: anyone else ready for green season?


----------



## farmerkev

TKLAWN;547019 said:


> Waconia saying hi,:waving: anyone else ready for green season?


Of course not!


----------



## Green Grass

TK why would be ready for green season that means full time work!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;547130 said:


> TK why would be ready for green season that means full time work!


Yeah your right but sometimes getting up at 2 in the morning and having 20 hour plow marathons get old too. Not that i'm complaining.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;549593 said:


> Yeah your right but sometimes getting up at 2 in the morning and having 20 hour plow marathons get old too. Not that i'm complaining.


Yea but the plowing thing seems to only happen once in awhile atleast it till we hit spring


----------



## cu working

anyone need a sub in se mn (rochester and surrounding communities)


----------



## IMAGE

hey MN wake up! its almost plow season... are you ready?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Almost I still need to find another truck and get some lights wired up.
But if it snows we will be fine.

I'm thinking the first plowabel snow will happen around Nov 16th this year?
just a guess...


----------



## Farm Boss

SnoFarmer;606796 said:


> Almost I still need to find another truck and get some lights wired up.
> But if it snows we will be fine.
> 
> I'm thinking the first plowabel snow will happen around Nov 16th this year?
> just a guess...


I'll go with that...every yr it happens very close to that date!!!


----------



## Advantage

We're over the bridge from you Duluth guys. A few accounts on your side. 
70 Degrees Today! Thats just not right.


----------



## mossballs

I AM LOOKING TO SELL MY 2005 kOMATSU WITH 16 FOOT REVERSIBLE PLOW. lOADER IS LIKE NEW WITH 1000 HOURS
[email protected]


----------



## Mayosnowfish

Rochester- PRIMED AND READY FOR ACTION


----------



## Green Grass

Will it ever snow enough to plow??


----------



## Advantage

Anyone get a push in yet? Only a bit of salting so far for us.


----------



## Farm Boss

Advantage;658094 said:


> Anyone get a push in yet? Only a bit of salting so far for us.


Gone through some salt on all my lots. As far as plowing I have one lot that blows off the airport, had to get rid of a drift from the front door. Long as I was doing that I plowed on the lot for 5 min to just try out the new plow. Though we could get some snow today, guess that might not happen!


----------



## Advantage

Farm Boss;658383 said:


> Gone through some salt on all my lots. As far as plowing I have one lot that blows off the airport, had to get rid of a drift from the front door. Long as I was doing that I plowed on the lot for 5 min to just try out the new plow. Though we could get some snow today, guess that might not happen!


Yeah I hear ya. Something better happen soon. Small chance from now through Thursday but looks like just flurries. Lets hope it doesn't go south and around us like it did most of last year.


----------



## zrmo440

First plowing of the season for the south metro today. Had a couple of inches around Eden Prairie and southern Bloomington. Lite fluffy stuff. Would be nice to get a good dumping, but not a bad way to start the season and see how the route goes.


----------



## fowlhunter8

*any one in need of a sub contractor*

i am looking for more work for my trucks
i have 2-4 trucks availible
1 v blade 
and a 2 speed skid with a snow bucket
Randy 
can also be availible for hauling


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

hey guys good to see some Mn guys on here. Im in Edina. get ready, there is supposed to be snow tomorrow(friday) saturday and tuesday. Looks like I won't be doing a whole lot of ice fishing this weekend! lol


----------



## wheeler4x4

*Minnestoa Snow*

Hey All, I'm located in southern Metro. I've been sub-contracting for the past few years.(12)The contractor I've been with, has no work this year. I have 4 trucks w/plows avail. I have 3) 7 1/2' foot blades 1 w/back drag & 1 w/wings. 1) 8' w/back drag, all Western Uni's. Avail per job or season. Thanks for looking, Eddie W [email protected]


----------



## tomwens

*Looking for work*

anybody looking for an extra truck w/8' plow and a skid steer for plow work? south metro?


----------



## Eronningen

Rochester here. Got plenty of work but could help out if your in a pinch. Plenty of equipment


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

Located In Austin, If anyone needs help plowing or salting


----------



## mnglocker

I'm slightly west of the mess in Wright County. :waving:


----------



## occ3377

hey eronningen, i am in rochester and was wondering where you plow and since im only 16, if you wanted a part time shoveler or operater as i work on a farm so i can run any of the equipment


----------



## pongow26

Grand Rapids MN here IS it going to snow soon lol weather keeps teasin me


----------



## Eronningen

occ3377;692319 said:


> hey eronningen, i am in rochester and was wondering where you plow and since im only 16, if you wanted a part time shoveler or operater as i work on a farm so i can run any of the equipment


PM me your info and I'll keep you handy. I think I have plenty of shovlers, rotating 10-15 guys through the winter, but I know other guys that could maybe use your help more so than me. Thxs


----------



## Bruce

Nisswa Area


----------



## CityGuy

Western burbs checking in


----------



## CityGuy

Are we ever going to get a good snow storm 8+ here in the metro? I really need to have something to do. I would love a back to back storm but I'll take just one.


----------



## mnglocker

Hamelfire;704713 said:


> Are we ever going to get a good snow storm 8+ here in the metro? I really need to have something to do. I would love a back to back storm but I'll take just one.


Tell me about it, I would love a good 24" "dusting" over night. At least the snowmobile trails wouldn't be crap by the time I was done plowing.


----------



## CityGuy

24" dusting I like the way you think.


----------



## mnglocker

Speaking of dustings.... It's starting to snow here.  payup


----------



## CityGuy

*snow thursdaynight?*

Ohh sounds like snow for thursday night and friday. 2-4 inches. We might have something to do!!


----------



## MN Snow Removal

Looks like white Gold tonight guys


----------



## CityGuy

*snow in TC*

Finally something to do here in the TC metro. Diden't go north or sw of cities. We needed this 3-4 inches. Maby more tomorrow night? I won't hold my breath. I have been doing the snow dance to get this to happen.


----------



## Eronningen

We got another inch last night/early today.


----------



## sluggermn

Moorhead, mn checking in. 
I could sub or help out if needed. 
I have a 94 F250 with a 8' western straight blade and new tires, 2 snow blowers and 1/2 a dozen shovels.

let me know if you need some help. 
[email protected]


----------



## albhb3

sounds like a good one commin in boys on thurs. 5-7 and poss 7 plus south metro south!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Sounding good to me but long way off yet and to many variables 

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
312 PM CST TUE FEB 24 2009

...SIGNIFICANT SNOW AND WIND HEADED FOR PARTS OF SOUTHERN
MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN...

.HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE FOR SOUTHWEST AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA
ON THURSDAY...AND THEN FOR PARTS OF EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND
WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND THURSDAY EVENING.
STRONG NORTH TO NORTHWEST WINDS WILL ALSO DEVELOP OVER SOUTHWEST
AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA. THEREFORE...A WINTER STORM WATCH HAS
BEEN ISSUED FOR THURSDAY AND THURSDAY EVENING FOR AREAS SOUTH OF
A LINE FROM AROUND BENSON...TO THE TWIN CITIES...TO BLOOMER
WISCONSIN.

SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 OR MORE INCHES ARE POSSIBLE OVER MOST OF
THE AREA...BUT THE GREATEST RISK OF OVER 6 INCHES...APPEARS TO BE
FROM AROUND OLIVIA AND MADISON...TO JUST SOUTH OF THE TWIN CITIES...TO
NEAR EAU CLAIRE. IN ADDITION...NORTH TO NORTHWEST WINDS OF 20 TO
30 MPH ARE LIKELY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING OVER PARTS OF
SOUTHWEST AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA. A MIX OF FREEZING RAIN AND
SNOW IS ALSO POSSIBLE SOUTH OF MANKATO AND OWATONNA.

A LOW PRESSURE AREA WILL INTENSIFY OVER KANSAS AND TRACK TOWARD
FAR EASTERN IOWA ON THURSDAY AND THURSDAY EVENING.

STAY TUNED FOR LATER FORECASTS AND WINTER WEATHER PRODUCT UPDATES
ON THIS DEVELOPING STORM SITUATION.


MNZ060>063-068>070-076>078-084-085-093-WIZ023>028-250515-
/O.NEW.KMPX.WS.A.0002.090226T1800Z-090227T0600Z/
HENNEPIN-ANOKA-RAMSEY-WASHINGTON-CARVER-SCOTT-DAKOTA-LE SUEUR-
RICE-GOODHUE-WASECA-STEELE-FREEBORN-ST. CROIX-PIERCE-DUNN-PEPIN-
CHIPPEWA-EAU CLAIRE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MINNEAPOLIS...BLAINE...ST. PAUL...
STILLWATER...CHASKA...SHAKOPEE...BURNSVILLE...LE SUEUR...
FARIBAULT...RED WING...WASECA...OWATONNA...ALBERT LEA...HUDSON...
NEW RICHMOND...RIVER FALLS...PRESCOTT...MENOMONIE...BOYCEVILLE...
DURAND...PEPIN...CHIPPEWA FALLS...BLOOMER...EAU CLAIRE...ALTOONA
312 PM CST TUE FEB 24 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
THURSDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED
A WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH THURSDAY EVENING.

EXPECT SNOW TO DEVELOP BY THURSDAY AFTERNOON...POSSIBLY BECOMING
HEAVY...AND CONTINUING THURSDAY EVENING. ACCUMULATIONS COULD
REACH 6 INCHES OR MORE BY THURSDAY NIGHT. THE GREATEST RISK OF
MORE THAN 6 INCHES OF SNOW WOULD BE FROM THE SOUTHERN SECTIONS OF
THE TWIN CITIES...AND FARIBAULT...TO EAU CLAIRE. A PERIOD OF MIXED
FREEZING RAIN AND SNOW IS POSSIBLE SOUTH OF WASECA AND OWATONNA.
INCREASING NORTH TO NORTHWEST WINDS WILL CAUSE SOME DRIFTING SNOW
THURSDAY EVENING.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.

$$
JPR/MPG


----------



## HinikerPrototyp

Still sounds like a good snow fall on the way.Its Raining out right now ,we might have a chance to do some sanding here in the am.


----------



## mnglocker

Ooooooooh baby!!!! I'm getting a warm feeling inside.  I just need to get 3 buddies over to help me flip my plow over for some fancy welding....


----------



## HinikerPrototyp

*Watch has turned to WARNING*

Watch has turned to WARNING for thursday 6 am to 6 pm


----------



## kmclawn

Enjoy the snow. We are only forecasted to get 1-2" way up north.


----------



## HinikerPrototyp

Stopped for a breather ,so far we have had 5 to 6 inches, it had stopped for about 2 hours and i see we have another blast coming in minutes.They say another inch so see ya.


----------



## farmerkev

That was fun, except I blew a brake line somewhere, and fried my themostat, and I dont even have a plow on the truck!


----------



## sluggermn

we got 4+ inches up here. I got 4 hours of sleep on wed and was up 24 hours between my job and plowing. just got a nap in (6hours) and I'm ready for some more snow! payup

its good to be back plowing again, we had a dry spell from the 1st of January until last weekend. I was beginning to think it was done snowing for the year. lol 

slugger


----------



## CityGuy

Well MN looks like snow again for mon night thru the day tues, I'll believe it when I see it but theya re saying 6in not out of the question


----------



## CityGuy

well once again the metro is going to get left out. By the sounds of it the storm is going to hit NW Minnesota


----------



## sluggermn

this last week we got 7" of wet heavy snow and I was getting 3 hours of sleep a night all week, plus the kids were out of school because of the flood so it was a rough week! and now they are saying we will be getting 7" to a foot this coming week...... man I need some sleep! 

and I am sick to death of filling sand bags! 


slugger


----------



## CityGuy

sluggermn;774259 said:


> this last week we got 7" of wet heavy snow and I was getting 3 hours of sleep a night all week, plus the kids were out of school because of the flood so it was a rough week! and now they are saying we will be getting 7" to a foot this coming week...... man I need some sleep!
> 
> and I am sick to death of filling sand bags!
> 
> slugger


Hang in there man you know where to turn for help. Were not far from you and at least I can come help if needed. I can bring more help if needed.

Also Fire Inc Instructors are trying to mobilize to come and help with sand bagging operations. 50-100 personel are just waiting for state fire marshal to say go.


----------



## deicepro

Hey Guys, Just found this thread, hoping to jump in on the networking thing.


----------



## sluggermn

Hey deicepro where are you located? 
If you are close enough maybe we can help each other out. 

slugger


----------



## deicepro

I'm about 40 min. west of the twin cities


----------



## sluggermn

I am in moorhead so it looks like we are too far away from each other to be of much help. 

slugger


----------



## Deershack

I can't beleive I'm the only one that seems to be on the E side of St.Paul that has posted.

This will be my first year trying the sanding/salting end. Buying a SA 5-6 yd box Ford with a road plow, belly plow and hyd UTG sander. I also have a SA Mack, also with 5-6 yd box and a 1845c skid with both a bucket.forks,grade bar and 8' Western plow for it.


----------



## wizardsr

Deershack;797686 said:


> I can't beleive I'm the only one that seems to be on the E side of St.Paul that has posted.
> 
> This will be my first year trying the sanding/salting end. Buying a SA 5-6 yd box Ford with a road plow, belly plow and hyd UTG sander. I also have a SA Mack, also with 5-6 yd box and a 1845c skid with both a bucket.forks,grade bar and 8' Western plow for it.


I know quite a few guys over on your end of town, but they dont cruise forum land much...

Oh, and suburbs just west of Minneapolis here... :waving:


----------



## Deershack

Hi Wizardsr: I have a number of posts running. You've replied to at least one of them, since I remember the name. Wish there were some contacts over in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Shop's Lawn

I'm on the east side of MN and western WI.


----------



## deicepro

Is anybody interested in going in on 500 ton of salt @ $70/ton?


----------



## Deershack

deicepro: Your a little far for it to be profitable for me to take part in yor offer. I appreciate the offer though. Where is the salt coming from? Got a call from US salt the other day. Qooted 65.60 p/t I beleive. 75.50 treated


----------



## albhb3

sounds like some flurries this friday let the party roll


----------



## Camden

albhb3;819602 said:


> sounds like some flurries this friday let the party roll


Awesome! I'll put the plows on tonight


----------



## CityGuy

*umm it's October*

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
318 PM CDT SAT OCT 10 2009

...AN EARLY WINTER STORM SYSTEM TO EFFECT MUCH OF THE UPPER
 MIDWEST SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY...

.THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH FOR PARTS OF WEST CENTRAL AND CENTRAL MINNESOTA FOR
LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF
4 TO 6 INCHES ARE LIKELY ROUGHLY NORTH OF A LINE FROM GRANITE
FALLS...LITCHFIELD...MONTICELLO...TO PRINCETON.

A LOW PRESSURE AREA WILL ORGANIZE AND STRENGTHEN OVER THE ROCKIES
SUNDAY THEN LIFT NORTHEAST OVER THE MIDWEST SUNDAY NIGHT AND
MONDAY. THE SYSTEM WILL QUICKLY EXIT THE UPPER MIDWEST MONDAY
EVENING.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP SUNDAY NIGHT OVER WESTERN MINNESOTA AND SPREAD
NORTH AND EAST OVER CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN BY MID
MORNING MONDAY.

SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4 INCHES ARE ALSO LIKELY SOUTH OF THE
WATCH AND NORTH OF THE INTERSTATE 90 CORRIDOR IN MINNESOTA AND
OVER WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

THE SNOW COULD ADVERSELY IMPACT TRAVEL...ESPECIALLY LATE SUNDAY
NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON OVER THE WATCH AND NEARBY AREAS.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;823939 said:


> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
> 318 PM CDT SAT OCT 10 2009
> 
> ...AN EARLY WINTER STORM SYSTEM TO EFFECT MUCH OF THE UPPER
> MIDWEST SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY...
> 
> .THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED A WINTER
> STORM WATCH FOR PARTS OF WEST CENTRAL AND CENTRAL MINNESOTA FOR
> LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF
> 4 TO 6 INCHES ARE LIKELY ROUGHLY NORTH OF A LINE FROM GRANITE
> FALLS...LITCHFIELD...MONTICELLO...TO PRINCETON.
> 
> A LOW PRESSURE AREA WILL ORGANIZE AND STRENGTHEN OVER THE ROCKIES
> SUNDAY THEN LIFT NORTHEAST OVER THE MIDWEST SUNDAY NIGHT AND
> MONDAY. THE SYSTEM WILL QUICKLY EXIT THE UPPER MIDWEST MONDAY
> EVENING.
> 
> SNOW WILL DEVELOP SUNDAY NIGHT OVER WESTERN MINNESOTA AND SPREAD
> NORTH AND EAST OVER CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN BY MID
> MORNING MONDAY.
> 
> SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4 INCHES ARE ALSO LIKELY SOUTH OF THE
> WATCH AND NORTH OF THE INTERSTATE 90 CORRIDOR IN MINNESOTA AND
> OVER WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.
> 
> THE SNOW COULD ADVERSELY IMPACT TRAVEL...ESPECIALLY LATE SUNDAY
> NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON OVER THE WATCH AND NEARBY AREAS.


Bring it


----------



## CityGuy

Bring it 

lol
wait and see not likely to stick to pavement


----------



## deicepro

*Curious?*

Hey guys, I read on another post about a 24/7 salt supplier. I was just curious who that is and if any of you have the phone number?


----------



## snowman55

i might know one but it'll cost ya.


----------



## deicepro

snowman55;825190 said:


> i might know one but it'll cost ya.


A couple cases of beer?


----------



## Madsider

*South of the river checkin in!*

Have Plow trucks, will travel.
Anybody need a full time sub?

05 chev HD w 8'6 MVP
01 chev HD duramax w 8'6 Pro plow

Droped the Tru North gig we were doing last year...Got burned on monthly option in March. Didnt see the no pay fine print.

Give me a shout?


----------



## Camden

Madsider;826911 said:


> Droped the Tru North gig we were doing last year...Got burned on monthly option in March. Didnt see the no pay fine print.


I'm too far north to give you any work but what exactly are you talking about here with True North?


----------



## Madsider

We did the monthly option and got hit hard in december, but got off easy in march...But got stiffed for march. Fool me once...


----------



## deicepro

Madsider;826911 said:


> Have Plow trucks, will travel.
> Anybody need a full time sub?


Still waiting on some corporate contracts to come in. I might have some for you.


----------



## ASCLS

lakeville here


----------



## Eronningen

Rochester here


----------



## Zwheels

Stillwater here


----------



## andym1996

Another Stillwater Here!


----------



## F350plowing

Maple Grove, Plowing all over northwest suburbs


----------



## albhb3

eagan here


----------



## turfdawgs

Turf Dawgs Inc. out of Cottage Grove, MN... Working in Woodbury, St. Paul, Newport, Minneapolis, Edina


----------



## wizardsr

You guys get all your contracts back yet this year? We just got the last of our existing customer's contract back Tuesday (100% retention this year! ), and picked up a couple new seasonals as well, and the routes are full! payup Bring on the snow!


----------



## deicepro

Lost a 71 store corporate acct. got out bid by $30 PER HOUR / PER TRUCK!!!
Super Lowballers!!! I wont get out of bed to lose money!


----------



## Eronningen

*Rochester MN snow today*

We got about 2-3" of snow on pavements today. Probably had 4-5" total. Pavement temps hovered above freezing but it came down so hard it beat out the pavement temp. Everyone caught with pants down, was not forecasted at all. Suppose to be almost 50 tomorrow. I only plowed my private road asscs. and a private school, spread some salt and a few walks. Talked with most customers and they didn't wast to pull the trigger, which is fine.


----------



## hunting white

Madsider 

A lot of people could say the same about not getting paid by 'True north' 

How ever Karma is a *****. Hear they really do not need that many subs this year.....

You still looking for work SOR? What You got for Equipment?


----------



## rick17

Hi guys, Vadnais Heights here. Anyone have a parking lot in White Bear, Vadnais, St. Paul Midway area, or Rankin/7th street area they are looking to sub out? We are looking for one more lot or salting this year.


International single axle dump with 11' plow and spreader
2-F250 8' plow
Bobcat 773G


----------



## Shop's Lawn

I'm on the east side on MN- Hudson,WI based- Provide service from baldwin,WI to St.Paul,MN.
Anyone here work for border foods? I bidded a taco bell and lost the bid. Per hour bid- what are you guys bidding per hour for 1 ton truck? Pm me to talk more- i'm willing to work with others.


----------



## TimA82

*Available subcontractor in the west metro*

If anyone is looking to sub out any lots in the west metro or needs help in Chaska, Waconia, Victoria, Chanhassen area, I am looking for more lots. I am based in Waconia and just bought a new 9'2" Boss V for my 06 Duramax and would like to work it this winter if it ever snows.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Arlington checking back in, bought a F250 with a Meyer plow. Hoping for a lot of snow!


----------



## millsaps118

wizardsr;836228 said:


> You guys get all your contracts back yet this year? We just got the last of our existing customer's contract back Tuesday (100% retention this year! ), and picked up a couple new seasonals as well, and the routes are full! payup Bring on the snow!


Congrrrrrrats!!!! Your the only one I know around here who retained 100% PLUS added!

Everyone else I know lost a few here and there including myself.


----------



## wizardsr

millsaps118;880660 said:


> Congrrrrrrats!!!! Your the only one I know around here who retained 100% PLUS added!
> 
> Everyone else I know lost a few here and there including myself.


That sucks. I had 2 customers beat me up a little on price, both have been with us for over 5 years and had gotten competitive bids. Rather knock a few bucks off than lose the business... At least the customers have enough confidence in us to work with us on price instead of jumping ship for someone else.

Since my last post above, I added 4 more driveways and 2 small (16 units) townhomes. payup Now if it would just snow...


----------



## sluggermn

I also retained all my customers from last year and also added 2 condo associations and both sides of a twin home across the street from the condos, which equals ALOT of sidewalk 3/4 of a city block for those 3 accounts. 

slugger 


waiting on the snow (come on and snow already will ya?)


----------



## wheeler4x4

Savage checking in here. 3 trucks avail & no confirmed contracts yet  Lots of time & $$ bidding 
I run from I-94 south & 35E west


----------



## Shop's Lawn

I have some equipment looking to be used this winter. Anyone need some help in East metro to western WI Contact me anytime!


----------



## Shop's Lawn

I have a tri-axle sterling dump truck available for hauling snow if anyone needs the extra help. Will haul anywhere in central MN. Western WI. I also have a dumping site here in Western WI available if needed.


----------



## sluggermn

wizardsr;880754 said:


> That sucks. I had 2 customers beat me up a little on price, both have been with us for over 5 years and had gotten competitive bids. Rather knock a few bucks off than lose the business... At least the customers have enough confidence in us to work with us on price instead of jumping ship for someone else.
> 
> Since my last post above, I added 4 more driveways and 2 small (16 units) townhomes. payup Now if it would just snow...


I actually ended up keeping the same prices as last year on my returning customers and went up a very little bit with the new ones. I also tripled my accounts from last year so I am going to have a heck of a time getting it all done! I may need some help **hint hint** any one doing sub work in the Fargo/Moorhead area?

slugger


----------



## mnglocker

sluggermn;886424 said:


> I actually ended up keeping the same prices as last year on my returning customers and went up a very little bit with the new ones. I also tripled my accounts from last year...
> 
> slugger


I have the same problem this year. :laughing: payup

First couple plow runs will pay for new tires on my truck, the next next 4-5 should pay for a slightly used plow on my Ram 2500, then I'm up to two trucks for next season.


----------



## Mudchevy

Brainerd here


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

How about that blizzard? I cleaned a driveway at 3:30am, drove by at 8:00am, completely drifted over already...


----------



## farmerkev

Anybody have any predictions for this system thats supposed to be comming through?


----------



## Silentroo

12-14 in the metro

5-6 at the airport.


----------



## VPRacing

Have 2 trucks in Winona...

Willing to travel from La Crosse WI up to Nelson WI on the Wisconsin side and from Brownsville/Hokah MN to Wabasha MN if needed. As well as Rochester MN and Arcadia WI.


----------



## big acres

Anybody looking for an account in the extreme sw metro?

I have a hellacious low income apartment building with a not entirely reasonable manager in need of babysitting with a Bobcat. May lead to a couple of additional sites for next season... maybe sooner.

Must be based in sw metro and have commercial liability insurance and be willing to list us as additional insured.

PM if interested.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I have a commercial customer looking for service in Lone Prarie, MN If anyone can take a job there, please PM me your contact info and email.


----------



## Camden

Metro Lawn;934045 said:


> I have a commercial customer looking for service in Lone Prarie, MN If anyone can take a job there, please PM me your contact info and email.


Lone Prairie or *LONG* Prairie?

If it's the latter, I could possibly help you out. I take care of a cell tower near there.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Camden;934176 said:


> Lone Prairie or *LONG* Prairie?
> 
> If it's the latter, I could possibly help you out. I take care of a cell tower near there.


sent you a PM


----------



## wannabeplowing

Just thought I would bring this thread back to the top and see how the winter has been going for all the MN guys and gals. Anybody pushed since the big X-mas storm? Hopefully everybody is having a good safe winterwesport


----------



## wizardsr

wannabeplowing;965708 said:


> Just thought I would bring this thread back to the top and see how the winter has been going for all the MN guys and gals. Anybody pushed since the big X-mas storm? Hopefully everybody is having a good safe winterwesport


Pushed a couple inches on the 8th; talking maybe something this weekend... payup


----------



## NielsenServices

Not me, only about a half inch to an inch since x-mas. Hope we get lots of snow soon!


----------



## wenzelosllc

Did some driveways a couple weeks ago and cleaned up the slush and packs just for something to do last weekend. 

Can't wait for the nasty stuff we should be getting in the next few days.


----------



## Advantage

You guys get anything down there in the last couple days?


----------



## CityGuy

Advantage;969374 said:


> You guys get anything down there in the last couple days?


nothing but rain now. might this weekend?


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;969448 said:


> nothing but rain now. might this weekend?


Quit talkin', hopin', waitin', etc.....
YOUR going to Jinx us


----------



## CityGuy

deicepro;969497 said:


> Quit talkin', hopin', waitin', etc.....
> YOUR going to Jinx us


I know. But I did wash the trucks and put 2 coats of wax on this week. That should help.:salute::salute:


----------



## wannabeplowing

Sounds like the weekend could be fun, they are saying freezing rain starting tomorrow then 8-12 inches this weekend, LET IT SNOW!!! Good luck to anyone expecting snow this weekend!!


----------



## deicepro

wannabeplowing;970247 said:


> ..... they are saying freezing rain starting tomorrow ......


Tomorrow? What about the stuff we got tonight at about 6 pm? Just got done spreading 20 tonpayup at 40 different places I will take anything at this point:laughing:


----------



## Deershack

Wish I had your accounts. I only went through 6 tons tonight. Have to reload tomorrow


----------



## deicepro

Deershack;970409 said:


> Wish I had your accounts. I only went through 6 tons tonight. Have to reload tomorrow


No you dont They all whine like little beeotches, like I made it happen ( I wish I could :laughing


----------



## Deershack

At this point I would take the *****ing, of course along with the money. Unfortunately I caught a car trunk with the spinner tonight. Will have to see what that will cost me. Guy was nice about it though and is taking car to a local shop I do business with so I may pay it myself.


----------



## wannabeplowing

deicepro;970405 said:


> Tomorrow? What about the stuff we got tonight at about 6 pm? Just got done spreading 20 tonpayup at 40 different places I will take anything at this point:laughing:


Well I guess you are lucky then, they were saying today for us with the snow starting tomorrow (saturday) so I guess we will just see what happens.


----------



## DCS MN

Andover checking in, but all accounts in St. Louis Park and New Hope.

If anyone needs a place to dump snow or snow hauled pm me, we have a site in Hopkins.


----------



## unit28

extra hand here. looking for sidewalk {shoveling and blowing} work 
North Metro
good luck Y'all.


----------



## NielsenServices

Is there any one in the chaska / eden prairie area that would be willing to be a backup to probably no more thain 10 res. accounts just in case of equipment breakdowns?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Nielson it would depend on the day but I'd be able to come on down to help out if no one else can. PM or email at [email protected] with your average plow time for those accounts, what you're thinking in the way of pay, and contact info. I'll let ya know if I would be ble to help out.


----------



## OC&D

St. Paul, MN. Formerly West St. Paul with a shop in IGH. I downsized a few years back to just me with one truck and a skiddy, but I'm considering ramping it up again.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D How big is your shop and do you do repairs? My current mech closed his shop and now all my work has to be done outside. Looking for someone who can fit SA dumps and SS inside.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1000399 said:


> OC&D How big is your shop and do you do repairs? My current mech closed his shop and now all my work has to be done outside. Looking for someone who can fit SA dumps and SS inside.


I just re-read what I wrote and it sounds like I still have a shop in IGH. I don't anymore, unfortunately. I have a 3 car heated garage, but the biggest thing I can squeeze in there is my F350 crew cab short box without the plow on it, which is nice, because I don't have anything bigger anymore.


----------



## hummer81

hey MN guys. Plowed for a guy the last 3 years and was out 95% or the storms (he doesnt want to sub and im sick of jumping into his s--- trucks). And the other 5% he had 1 week heads up. Looking to start subing next year. I have the truck just going to wait to buy plow until i find someone looking for a sub. 01 3/4hd with very low miles. Also have a atv i would sub out. let me know if anyone would be interested in stay in contact. happy plowing.


----------



## VPRacing

hummer81;1005177 said:


> hey MN guys. Plowed for a guy the last 3 years and was out 95% or the storms (he doesnt want to sub and im sick of jumping into his s--- trucks). And the other 5% he had 1 week heads up. Looking to start subing next year. I have the truck just going to wait to buy plow until i find someone looking for a sub. 01 3/4hd with very low miles. Also have a atv i would sub out. let me know if anyone would be interested in stay in contact. happy plowing.


Might want to state what city you're in/by.


----------



## hummer81

VPRacing;1006158 said:


> Might want to state what city you're in/by.


Located in andover. thanks VPRacing


----------



## Deershack

All You Guys in the TC area. Trying to put together a meet up on July 10th at my house. Give me a call if your interested. I have sent PM's to everyone who has expressed an interest, but I'm sure I have not gotten to everyone or some that have not seen the invitations.

Lee
Home 651-774-5864
Cell 651-895-9233


----------



## dutchhook

Just curious about who will be attending SIMA next week in Providence. 
I'd like to put a name with a face!
Tim Pearson and I (Steve Hoogenakker) will be going from Concierge Landscape. Hope to meet a few of our fellow Minnesotans there!


----------



## Willman940

I'm in minnetonka


----------



## Deershack

I'm having a meet up at my house on July10th for TC plow site members. If your interested, give me a call.

Lee 
Home 651-774-5864
Cell 651-895-9233


----------



## Deershack

The patio is powerwashed, the coolers are lined up and I have some very worried four footed creatures that are wondering how many of their days are numbered. Too put a few of them at ease, I need to know how many are coming to the meetup. Planning on it being a family event, so include the other halves and kids in your count. PM or call for details and/or directions. Don't force me to eat all the food by myself. ( The last was a public service announcement requested by my tailor and my Doctor). My wife has long since given up.

Lee
Home 651-774-5864
Cell 651-895-9233


----------



## Deershack

I want to make this meet up happen but with the limited response so far, it may be iffy. Spouses and kids are welcome so make a committment now. 

Lee


----------



## Deershack

Decided to call off the meet up due to lack of response. I'm thinking of trying again, perhaps in Sept. Looking at Sat the 25th. Does anyone have any interest or should I just right it off to a lost cause?


----------



## mnglocker

Deershack;1049501 said:


> Decided to call off the meet up due to lack of response. I'm thinking of trying again, perhaps in Sept. Looking at Sat the 25th. Does anyone have any interest or should I just right it off to a lost cause?


Post it on lawnsite. Nobody but you and I are thinking snow right now.


----------



## deicepro

mnglocker;1051039 said:


> Post it on lawnsite. Nobody but you and I are thinking snow right now.


Wrong!! I have been working on stuff for next winter already, can't wait!!


----------



## Deershack

Going to try this again. I've rescheduled the Meet Up for Sept.25 th. Please don't leave me hanging. If your interested or plan on coming, let me know. I have the coolers, ice, grill, plates etc and will have the ribs. All you need to bring is the family and a dish to pass if you want. I can seat about 35, so tossing a chair or two in the truck is up to you. Hoping that you will need it.

Lee
651-774-5864 Home
651-895 9233 Cell


----------



## deicepro

Anybody plow for Target corp.? I got a call from a local store to give a bid.
I thought they were with a national company?


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1070607 said:


> Anybody plow for Target corp.? I got a call from a local store to give a bid.
> I thought they were with a national company?


Target managers are responsible for there stores. Your bill and payment will come from corporate.


----------



## Deershack

Two weeks till the meet up. I need to know how much food to order and ice for the coolers. Let me know if your coming and how many your bringing with you. If you need details or directions, let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## deicepro

What about Reliable Property Services? Anybody have anything to say about them?


----------



## wizardsr

deicepro;1070976 said:


> What about Reliable Property Services? Anybody have anything to say about them?


Same company as Reliable Snow Plowing? If so, I used to know a couple guys that subbed for them. Other than not keeping up with the going rate for subs, they didn't have any complaints. These are guys though that didn't care that their pay was on the low end, because they just wanted to plow and not worry about anything else. Reliable has an interesting business model, as they have like no plow equipment and sub out all the plowing, yet do all the sidewalk work in house.


----------



## Green Grass

wizardsr;1071062 said:


> Same company as Reliable Snow Plowing? If so, I used to know a couple guys that subbed for them. Other than not keeping up with the going rate for subs, they didn't have any complaints. These are guys though that didn't care that their pay was on the low end, because they just wanted to plow and not worry about anything else. Reliable has an interesting business model, as they have like no plow equipment and sub out all the plowing, yet do all the sidewalk work in house.


yea they don't like to have expense in equipment. When you think about it though minimal equipment expense, pay subs on the low end. that means you are still charging the going rate with very little expense. easy way to make money with out an over head.


----------



## deicepro

hmm....Well they just completely blew me out of the water on one of my accts.
Im just wondering how they will be able to do it any cheaper, I was doing it very reasonably ($55/hr - truck)just to keep it, never padded an hour, it kept 4 to 6 trucks busy most of the night, they must have some hack lined up:crying: I hope they f*** it up


----------



## Ranger620

deicepro
If it makes you feel any better I stole some of there work from them. I wasnt the lower of the 2 either. I was actually higher. Reason was all the companys had the same problem (all 4). Didnt matter who showed up first the plow trucks, the shovelers or the salt truck they all just did there job. I had pleanty of stories from one of my contacts the one that stands out the most was the last time they plowed there lot. The manager shows up to a lot thats not plowed, ok no big deal theres time yet. 4" of snow and the salt truck shows up, dumps 3 ton salt and leaves. Plow trucks show up 15 min later and plow. When they were done and as the last truck was leaving the shovelers showed up. He had to make the last truck stay and clean up. The following year I took over.
This was the same or similar on 3 other accounts. I am seriously thinking of just finding there accounts and bidding those. I have a couple of friends that sub from them. They have no problems and are paid about what you bid it at. The only problem they have had was in last year they were told how long it should take, if they reached that time then it needed to be finished fast and quality didnt matter.
On a side note I thought all targets were done by reliable as well. I will have to check my local stores to drum up some more accounts.


----------



## wizardsr

deicepro;1071105 said:


> hmm....Well they just completely blew me out of the water on one of my accts.
> Im just wondering how they will be able to do it any cheaper, I was doing it very reasonably ($55/hr - truck)just to keep it, never padded an hour, it kept 4 to 6 trucks busy most of the night, they must have some hack lined up:crying: I hope they f*** it up


Yep, that's them, that's how they roll. They have a property next to one of my accounts (actually share's an entrance), and it's usually done by a couple kids in 1/2 tons, an old piece of junk skid steer, and an old pickup/wrecker (you know, like from back in the 70's when they put the wrecker booms in the pickup box). The salt truck they come through there with is an 80 something ex-DOT truck.

I'm all for keeping my overhead low, but I'm not interested in being the lowest bidder, just to get work, then subbing it out for even less. All of our customers hire us knowing that we're far from being the cheapest, but they know it's going to be plowed and salted by the time they open, it's going to look nice, curbs aren't going to be ripped out in the spring time, etc, etc. Reliable thrives on the cheap customer, that's all there is to it. They stay plenty busy, but don't have any quality, good paying work.


----------



## deicepro

Ranger620;1071146 said:


> deicepro
> If it makes you feel any better I stole some of there work from them. I wasnt the lower of the 2 either. I was actually higher. Reason was all the companys had the same problem (all 4). Didnt matter who showed up first the plow trucks, the shovelers or the salt truck they all just did there job. I had pleanty of stories from one of my contacts the one that stands out the most was the last time they plowed there lot. The manager shows up to a lot thats not plowed, ok no big deal theres time yet. 4" of snow and the salt truck shows up, dumps 3 ton salt and leaves. Plow trucks show up 15 min later and plow. When they were done and as the last truck was leaving the shovelers showed up. He had to make the last truck stay and clean up. The following year I took over.
> This was the same or similar on 3 other accounts. I am seriously thinking of just finding there accounts and bidding those. I have a couple of friends that sub from them. They have no problems and are paid about what you bid it at. The only problem they have had was in last year they were told how long it should take, if they reached that time then it needed to be finished fast and quality didnt matter.
> On a side note I thought all targets were done by reliable as well. I will have to check my local stores to drum up some more accounts.


Now i can sleep tonight:laughing:I DO feel better, really, this was a less than zero tolerance acct. the odds are against them even more so because they have no equipment?
I dont know who they will get to plow for $35 an hour
Also, a couple local Targets by me are not run by Reliable. There has been a different contractor every year for the last 6 years.


----------



## deicepro

Just following up.......
In order to plow for Target Corp. you must take 25 stores or be a sub for someone else
Not sure if they just changed policy or what but store managers are losing control......This came directly from corporate. I can post the email if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Deershack

Hey. Don't knock the ex DOT trucks. I run two of them and they do the job. Might not look the prettiest, but they do put down the salt. ( Wish I could figure out how to put a smiley in here)


----------



## DCS MN

*Subs*

I am looking for backup subs, usually anything over 6". 
Please PM me. Most of my work is in the northern suburbs. I am also looking for a single truck with a skid to run a route.

Please list what you have - Year, make, model.
Experience - How long you have been plowing, commercial / residential.
When you are available.
If you have your own company and are insured.

Skids - Make and model.
2 speed?
Attachments.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Deershack

If you need salting, keep me in mind. Thanks. Stop by the house for some ribs on the 25th if your in the area . Give me a call for directions.

Lee


----------



## Deershack

4 days until the meet on Sat up at my house in St.Paul. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone need a sub this winter. I have a 2010 350 with 9-2 v plow.


----------



## TrentM90

big acres;933692 said:


> Anybody looking for an account in the extreme sw metro?
> 
> I have a hellacious low income apartment building with a not entirely reasonable manager in need of babysitting with a Bobcat. May lead to a couple of additional sites for next season... maybe sooner.
> 
> Must be based in sw metro and have commercial liability insurance and be willing to list us as additional insured.
> 
> PM if interested.


do you need someone for this for the upcoming season


----------



## Camden

Anyone on this thread from Eveleth? Or do any of you guys have a friend in that area who could take some photos?


----------



## Advantage

Camden;1080203 said:


> Anyone on this thread from Eveleth? Or do any of you guys have a friend in that area who could take some photos?


I'm originally from north of there and have friends in that area. What do you need?


----------



## IMAGE

u gonna sub it roy? hehehe


----------



## SNOWLORD

Hey guys I am in se mn but in the cities alot we do alot of snow in Rochester also have a firewood business for 24 years now check out our website if you like we deliver to the twin cities often.
www.procutfirewood.com
Thanks guys


----------



## Camden

IMAGE;1080394 said:


> u gonna sub it roy? hehehe


Subbing isn't allowed. I think I'll just buy a truck and keep it parked up there.


----------



## IMAGE

Camden;1080471 said:


> Subbing isn't allowed. I think I'll just buy a truck and keep it parked up there.


Or if your 'employee' used thier own truck, you could pay them extra. It's only a difference in paperwork really.


----------



## Camden

IMAGE;1080494 said:


> Or if your 'employee' used thier own truck, you could pay them extra. It's only a difference in paperwork really.


I've never done that before. I'm worried about liability and other insurance related issues. My current subs have their own policy and then list my company as the additional insured.

So yeah, I don't see how I could swing something like that and not have it be look like I'm using a subcontractor.


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;1080588 said:


> I've never done that before. I'm worried about liability and other insurance related issues. My current subs have their own policy and then list my company as the additional insured.
> 
> So yeah, I don't see how I could swing something like that and not have it be look like I'm using a subcontractor.


Why not? Really no different than an employee driving their own vehicle for work and being reimbursed for vehicle expenses, as long as you control what they do and how they do it. They may need to carry commercial insurance on the vehicle though.

For the record, I've never done this, but it seems to make sense to me...


----------



## chopper13

oops


----------



## wheeler4x4

*Minnesota Hellos*

Still here in Minnesota. Just got in from first event of the year. 8"-11" depending where in the cities. Southern end received more. Real heavy too. Lots of trees and branches down. 
Oh Yeah! Lots of never driven in the snow, drivers.....lol :realmad::yow!:


----------



## jtslawncare

wheeler4x4;1114717 said:


> Still here in Minnesota. Just got in from first event of the year. 8"-11" depending where in the cities. Southern end received more. Real heavy too. Lots of trees and branches down.
> Oh Yeah! Lots of never driven in the snow, drivers.....lol :realmad::yow!:


Why do you have to tease the rest of us? :crying: I'm right outside of St. Louis on the Illinois side and its 50 degrees today, and im watching you guys get pounded up there...


----------



## occ3377

hey everyone, i just wanted to say I'm still here in Rochester and although I'm 18 and still in high school, i would love to work part time or even ride along in a storm (not afraid to do some shoveling or anything either though) I just wanna get a feel for the business, maybe pick some minds of stories and advice. i have had a 12 valve cummins for a little while but just this fall finally got a 8' Hiniker blade and am dying to start trying out plowing around the farm and what not. So if anyone in the Rochester area would like some help/company, let me know as i am very flexible with my schedule outside of school.
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## PTTP08

Elk River and Plymouth areas here

I am looking for a "back up guy(s)" in case I break down or something out of the norm for my Elk River Property send me a PM for info


----------



## jondpm

Saint Paul here and ready for the snow in the AM if it comes


----------



## Beercan

Diggin deep I guess but Circle Pines checkin in here!


----------



## wizardsr

Beercan;1302117 said:


> Diggin deep I guess but Circle Pines checkin in here!


Howdy! :waving:

Guessing you're a beer money plower?


----------



## Beercan

LOL you could say that!


----------



## Beercan

Oh yea maybe pay a bill or 2


----------



## big acres

*Delano*

Anyone working out there already?


----------



## Green Grass

big acres;1303060 said:


> Anyone working out there already?


Just doing bids


----------



## Deershack

I was trying to set up another meet up this month like the one in July. No one seems interested so unless a bunch of you suddenly start clamoring for one, I wont try until perhaps next Spring or so.


----------



## Beercan

I'd be down


----------



## TrentM90

need some work down here in the belle plaine /jordan area or within 20 miles of either


----------



## Beercan

What kinda work we talkin?


----------



## TrentM90

what do you have or what do you know of ? Mainly looking for some smaller lots


----------



## Beercan

Oh i'm sorry i read that wrong i thought you were saying you had extra work. my bad


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Inver Grove Heights checking in.


----------



## Ring Lawn Care

Stillwater, Minnesota here!


----------



## mnglocker

Phoning it in from Delano.


----------



## Shop's Lawn

Hudson,WI here- Anyone have a wheel loader/pay loader to rent monthly or per hour close by?


----------



## Deershack

Are you looking for a skid?


----------



## Shop's Lawn

Hey deershack, how have you been? I'm looking for a front end loader.


----------



## Camden

There was a guy on Craig's List saying that he had wheel loaders for rent. He was out of Prior Lake (I think). If you can find his ad it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Shop's Lawn

Found him- He is out of new prague but will deliver the loader all over mn and wi. trying to work out a deal with him. He has around 20 wheel loaders for rent each year but left for this year.


----------



## Camden

Yep, that's the guy. Glad that you could find him. How soon do you find out if he can help you?


----------



## Shop's Lawn

Pretty much right away- All on me now to say lets do it.


----------



## dcwn.45

I'm in Waconia.
I plowed for a couple years for different companies with their truck and bobcat, then last year I set up my 1/2 ton with an 8' unimount and did mostly residential.
I just traded it in on a new 2500 gasser and am getting a new 8' ultramount installed next week.
Looking to expand some, I have a day job, but it is flexible so I can shift my work hours to accomodate plowing.
Please pm me if you need help plowing in my area.


----------



## wizardsr

dcwn.45;1357851 said:


> I'm in Waconia.
> I plowed for a couple years for different companies with their truck and bobcat, then last year I set up my 1/2 ton with an 8' unimount and did mostly residential.
> I just traded it in on a new 2500 gasser and am getting a new 8' ultramount installed next week.
> Looking to expand some, I have a day job, but it is flexible so I can shift my work hours to accomodate plowing.
> Please pm me if you need help plowing in my area.


Howdy! :waving:

Go with an 8.5 minimum! Your truck can handle it.


----------



## lsmain

St.Paul here! always looking for work, also have an extra heineker v plow for sale. I have alot of subs if you guys need help- 62-360-6131- dave- lions share maintenance


----------



## monson770

dcwn.45;1357851 said:


> I'm in Waconia.
> I plowed for a couple years for different companies with their truck and bobcat, then last year I set up my 1/2 ton with an 8' unimount and did mostly residential.
> I just traded it in on a new 2500 gasser and am getting a new 8' ultramount installed next week.
> Looking to expand some, I have a day job, but it is flexible so I can shift my work hours to accomodate plowing.
> Please pm me if you need help plowing in my area.


i may have a driveway for you..

they live off of alphon drive in victoria.. i had them, and their neighbor last year.. they're just out of my area, but since i did their neighbor last year, and i don't know anoyone to plow them other than me i said yes.. not sure if it's really worth it to me if i go out there now with only 1 of the two drives this year.. i think that their neighbors drive is getting done by their son, thus the reason i hope, for only doing this one this year.. let me know if you're interested. pm me or e-mail me... [email protected]


----------



## monson770

i guess i should probably let everyone know what my area is, since i am posting here..

i go from chanhassen through minnetonka and eden prarie to plymouth.. i can't go out out of my area any more then deephaven to hopkins, and from plymouth to chaska... let me know if you need any help!wesport


----------



## cabincruising

I am located in Woodbury, MN and can help with accounts in the Twin Cities area or Western WI. East metro accounts preferred. Send me a PM for my phone number. Add me to your storm/emergency list for on call or regular service. I have two plow operators who can run 24x7. I just do subcontract work and do not advertise or compete for accounts directly. 

2011 BOSS Power V 
2007 Ford F350
DOT Health Card
DOT Inspection Current
Incorporated
Reliable


----------



## deicepro

Any of you guys in the metro have a couple old but dry pallets of rock salt that you want to sell???
Just thought I would ask before I go buy some full price stuff next week....


----------



## wizardsr

deicepro;1366370 said:


> Any of you guys in the metro have a couple old but dry pallets of rock salt that you want to sell???
> Just thought I would ask before I go buy some full price stuff next week....


I've got some I wouldn't mind getting rid of. Solar salt, in maple grove, $3.50/bag, only problem is I only have a pallet jack there, no machine, so it would have to be loaded by hand.


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1366370 said:


> Any of you guys in the metro have a couple old but dry pallets of rock salt that you want to sell???
> Just thought I would ask before I go buy some full price stuff next week....


I'm not in the metro but I have 2 pallets that I'll sell cheap. Let me know.


----------



## hummer81

Hey guys, Andover here. Looking for any sub work in the metro. I am open to backup on call needs north of 694 or if anyone has any permanent jobs available would be better. 01 chev 2500hd with 7.5 western pro plow. also have a sportsman with 60" blade available. LLC company with comm.auto liability once i start plowing. Very experienced in skidloaders and would be willing to park my truck for a reasonable pay. Thanks Dan


----------



## NLS1

Looking for sub with small truck for 5 drives in Minnetonka and St Louis Park, possibly more. This will be per time plowing, and is super easy. I did it myself for years, and now the last couple years I have had to sub it out as it is too far away from the bulk of our stuff. Most recent driver is now also too busy, and leaves me looking again.

I also am looking for a sub for 6 drives in Burnsville, possibly more. Also all per time and is good money, just too far for us these days.

You need to be dependable and insured!

Thanks Dan


----------



## NLS1

monson770;1364898 said:


> i guess i should probably let everyone know what my area is, since i am posting here..
> 
> i go from chanhassen through minnetonka and eden prarie to plymouth.. i can't go out out of my area any more then deephaven to hopkins, and from plymouth to chaska... let me know if you need any help!wesport


Please pm, I may have som drives for you in Minnetonka and St. Louis Park.

Thanks, Dan.


----------



## lsmain

NLS1;1370177 said:


> Looking for sub with small truck for 5 drives in Minnetonka and St Louis Park, possibly more. This will be per time plowing, and is super easy. I did it myself for years, and now the last couple years I have had to sub it out as it is too far away from the bulk of our stuff. Most recent driver is now also too busy, and leaves me looking again.
> 
> You need to be dependable and insured!
> 
> Thanks Dan


Dan, might be able to help you out, I have a gas station in st l park and I'm ether looking to sub it or pick up more work in the area, we are based out of st paul


----------



## NLS1

lsmain;1370181 said:


> Dan, might be able to help you out, I have a gas station in st l park and I'm ether looking to sub it or pick up more work in the area, we are based out of st paul


763-607-7270 call any time today, I will be unavailable tomorrow however.


----------



## monson770

NLS1;1370180 said:


> Please pm, I may have som drives for you in Minnetonka and St. Louis Park.
> 
> Thanks, Dan.


hey dan, sorry for the HUGE delay.. we havent gotten much snow so i've been working on a few other things.. just havent checked the site.

let me know if you need help still.
email me for quickest response, [email protected].


----------



## Shop's Lawn

I have a john deere 544 wheel loader available for rent in Hudson,wi

Contact Kyle if you are interested or know anyone that needs piles stacked or lots plowed

Kyle-715-338-5326


----------



## wizardsr

Hey guys, I posted in the weather thread as well, but I have an existing customer with 2 driveways in Shakopee and 1 in Bloomington, 1" trigger plow and shovel. Let me know if you or anyone you may know down that way is interested.


----------



## IDST

are you still looking for subs on slp drives?


----------



## Willman940

*Diesel Shop*

Evening gentlemen, my question is a bit off topic but please bear with me. Some of you may have seen the situation I'm in with my truck but for those who havn't, I'm going to need a new GEM module and a lot of wiring in the cab in my 99 F250 Super Duty 7.3, due the the previous owners hack together job of putting the interior of an 02 superduty in.. Since this project is a bit hefty and whoever takes on this project and their quality of work will determine how much problems I have in the future with this truck. I've narrowed it down to Gary's diesel in Lorretto, , Foline auto in Belle Plaine, and Waconia Ford. But I'm looking for input on who I should give the job too. I want this truck done as best it can be and be as close to stock as possible, so that if there is problems in the future they'll be easier to fix.

Thanks for your time,

John


----------



## Green Grass

if you want it 100% stock take it to ford. other wise if you want a good job done but maybe not 100% stock. take it to either gary's or foline.Both are very good. if you are going to go to a ford dealer I would recommend minnetonka ford. labor rate it about the same and a lot better quality work in my experience.


----------



## wannabeplowing

Even though it's not MN it's close enough, they are saying 2-4 inches overnight in Fargo. Could finally get our first plowable event this winter!!


----------



## plowingkid35

Dassel checking in on here, just found the thread


----------



## mnglocker

Willman940;1387086 said:


> Evening gentlemen, my question is a bit off topic but please bear with me. Some of you may have seen the situation I'm in with my truck but for those who havn't, I'm going to need a new GEM module and a lot of wiring in the cab in my 99 F250 Super Duty 7.3, due the the previous owners hack together job of putting the interior of an 02 superduty in.. Since this project is a bit hefty and whoever takes on this project and their quality of work will determine how much problems I have in the future with this truck. I've narrowed it down to Gary's diesel in Lorretto, , Foline auto in Belle Plaine, and Waconia Ford. But I'm looking for input on who I should give the job too. I want this truck done as best it can be and be as close to stock as possible, so that if there is problems in the future they'll be easier to fix.
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> 
> John


Nick Roehl at Honest Auto in Plymouth would be my best advice. He's a powerstroke nut and loves 7.3s.


----------



## wizardsr

Not sure how many followed this a few years back, the Hawes brothers Ed and Andy used to own Hawes Lawn Service in Minneapolis, until money tension broke the family apart. Andy never got over his "suspicions" of Ed stealing from the company (they were always in debt up to there eyeballs, there was never really anything to steal anyway), and ended up killing him. These 2 were a perfect example of how NOT to run a business. Anyway, Thursday June 14, 2012 at 9pm Central on Investigation Discovery, they're doing the Hawes story about the problems, the murder, the burning of Ed's body in a fire pit, etc in a show called Blood Relatives. It hits close for me as I worked for them 10 years ago.


----------



## Deershack

Brendon: Sorry to hear of your connection with that bit of history.

On a more upbeat story, my son will be on Secret Millionaire on Sun the 10th at 7:00 on Channel 5. Damm, I'm proud of him.


----------



## cjyardandsnow

checking in from southern MN 

we are a business just got started 5 years ago when i was 16 in high school as a FFA project been very successful now running multiple plow trucks wheel loaders back hoes lawn tractors with brooms and blowers shoveling crew if anyone knows of good property management company's to sub contract to or if anyone can get contracts in the new ulm saint peter mankato area ill be a sub contractor for you thanks for any help we are fully insured 3million liability commercial auto 


2001 F-350 7.3 diesel 9.5 ft hiniker VF V plow
2000 F-350 7.3 diesel 9ft hiniker scoop
2000 F-350 7.3 diesel 9ft hiniker scoop
1993 F-350 7.3 diesel 8.5 ft hiniker v plow aluminum flat bed 8ft hiniker salt spreader
1996 chevy tahoe 8ft hiniker straight blade (shovel crew)
2011 john deere 749 aws 4x4 broom,blower heated cab 
1996 john deere 425 aws broom blower heated cab
wheel loader 16ft pusher 8ft snow blower
310 john deere backhoe 14ft pusher
john deere 317 skiddy 10ft pusher,snow blower
bob cat a300 10ft pusher


----------



## ConnerM

Hey im wondering if there is anyone in MN who would be willing to hand me there phone number so i could ask some questions in person. Im just starting out in the plow buisness and im looking for trucks and plows on craigslist but i love to run these trucks by someyone in MN who has the experience


----------



## cjyardandsnow

5074690959 call or text


----------



## cjyardandsnow

ConnerM;1479486 said:


> Hey im wondering if there is anyone in MN who would be willing to hand me there phone number so i could ask some questions in person. Im just starting out in the plow buisness and im looking for trucks and plows on craigslist but i love to run these trucks by someyone in MN who has the experience


5074690959 call or text. If i dont answer right away ill text when i get a chance


----------



## Deershack

I lost the engine on my dump yesterday ( sucked a valve). Can't find a diff engine in the US. Anyone know of a decent S/A 5yd dump in the 33,000GWV range for sale?


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1480253 said:


> I lost the engine on my dump yesterday ( sucked a valve). Can't find a diff engine in the US. Anyone know of a decent S/A 5yd dump in the 33,000GWV range for sale?


This truck looks nice --> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/ctd/3128954012.html


----------



## Advantage

Deershack;1480253 said:


> I lost the engine on my dump yesterday ( sucked a valve). Can't find a diff engine in the US. Anyone know of a decent S/A 5yd dump in the 33,000GWV range for sale?


Sorry to hear about your truck. Too bad I didn't see your post sooner. I just sold a real nice S/A


----------



## millsaps118

*AG Tractor Operator WANTED*

Hey Fellas. Looking for an experienced tractor operator not just for plowing in winter but FULL TIME in summer. Year-round position for the right person. Nice 2011 Kubota M110 with all the bells n whistles.

MINIMUM REQ

US Citizen
At least 18 years of age
Valid & Clean DL & MVR - No DUI's
Pass DOT Physical & Drug screen
3 Years AG Tractor Exp & Plowing Exp

Located in NW suburbs. Pay is D.O.E hourly and could lead to salary for the right person. Non smoker is preferred - job site you would be at is a smoke free facility.

If this is you or someone you know PM me.


----------



## tacovic

Anyone service the east metro?


----------



## Polarismalibu

tacovic;1505024 said:


> Anyone service the east metro?


How far east?


----------



## Shop's Lawn

Deershack- that sucks to hear! could you swap in a 3808 motor? easier to find parts, might be a option to look into.

tacovic- Yes we do service the east metro and western areas.

** I do have three dump trucks ready to haul snow if anyone here or knows a company that needs some more trucks. Quad axle,tri-axle and tandem- either 16ft or 18ft boxes on them. Willing to haul in wi or metro mn- just call me with your location and see if it will work out.


----------



## Deershack

Shops: Unfortunately, it had a French motor and converting to anything else plus a new motor is too much. Scrapping the truck.


----------



## wizardsr

Hey gang, anyone in Spring Lake Park? I have a small townhome place up there that needs plowed and shoveled, 1" trigger, takes 45 minutes on average to plow and shovel. PM me if interested or if you know anyone up there that could use a little extra work.


----------



## tacovic

Shop's Lawn;1505613 said:


> Deershack- that sucks to hear! could you swap in a 3808 motor? easier to find parts, might be a option to look into.
> 
> tacovic- Yes we do service the east metro and western areas.
> 
> ** I do have three dump trucks ready to haul snow if anyone here or knows a company that needs some more trucks. Quad axle,tri-axle and tandem- either 16ft or 18ft boxes on them. Willing to haul in wi or metro mn- just call me with your location and see if it will work out.


Ive got access to some properties if your interested. My schedule is chalk full for this season for my truck and got more coming in than I can handle.


----------



## bwrsbn

Hey guys, I am looking for some accounts in the west metro. Minnetonka Mound Spring Park area. If anyone has something I could sub for them let me know!


----------



## Green Grass

bwrsbn;1507613 said:


> Hey guys, I am looking for some accounts in the west metro. Minnetonka Mound Spring Park area. If anyone has something I could sub for them let me know!


There are a few of us on here that service that area.


----------



## MM&L

Need a sub for a 60 unit townhome complex in faribault. Must be from that area thanks


----------



## andersman02

Looking for a few more residential, possibly commercial, to fill in for the season. We do EP, Edina, Richfield, Burnsville, Apple Valley, Eagan and most of all Bloomington. PM me and i'll get back to you asap.

Happy winter


----------



## IMAGE

*Anyone service Long Prairie MN or Saint James MN? If you do please PM me as I might not see your reply here.

Thanks*!


----------



## IMAGE

IMAGE;1525027 said:


> *Anyone service Long Prairie MN or Saint James MN? If you do please PM me as I might not see your reply here.
> 
> Thanks*!


*FYI Saint James MN is only about 30 miles west of Mankato MN. If you know someone near Saint James that could service this for me I will give you a finders fee if you put them in touch with me. My cell is 218-205-7198*


----------



## Tjlawncare

In brainerd, mn if anyone needs a hand in the area let me know 7' 6" plow and more


----------



## bwrsbn

Still have some room open for west of metro accounts. Lake minnetonka to NYA. PM me if you have anything available.


----------



## beanz27

Anything South MN, as in Mankato all the way down State highway 22 to Albert Lea, I can do anything in that area, if needed, PM me if you need anything.


----------



## Eronningen

I'm selling my Hiniker 1.5 cubic yard spreader. Its 3 seasons old, great condition, custom extension on the top. $3000. obo call 507-272-0316 0r email me at [email protected] if interested


----------



## justinsp

*Sub NEEDED - 4 commercial Properties North Minneapolis*

I am in need of a sub for snow plowing/shoveling at 4 commercial lots in north Minneapolis.
Takes appx 8-10 hours with 1 truck - 2 people in the truck.

These are all 2" triggers

Properties are as follows:
1 Townhome complex - 3 bldgs, 33 units - appx 4-6 man hours total - 30 to 45 min to plow, 3-4 man hours to shovel/snow blow garage doors, walks and front entrys.
Located I-94 and Broadway in North Minneapolis

Medical Clinic - Located Corner of Fremont and 33rd north in Minneapolis - sidewalks and plowing - takes appx 1 hour total with shoveling/plowing

Medical clinic - Located 1 block north of Lowry Ave on Hwy 65 in Northeast Minneapolis.
Sidewalks and plowing take appx 30-45 minutes total.

Church - corner of 52nd and Emerson - North Minneapolis - plowing and shoveling takes appx 1.5 hours total.

Looking for someone to take over this route as soon as possible or by Feb 1st at the latest.

PM for more details if you are interested

Thanks,


----------



## PTTP08

Hey Minnesota peeps I am looking for a back guy/gal for one of my routes. I only need one truck and plow. My current back up guy just retired he has had enough. This route consists of Buffalo,St.michael,Monticello,Rogers,maple grove,champlin and elk river. All lots take about 1.5 hours. I won a ice fishing trip in February from my cancer benifit so what the hell figure you live once. Normally I would not take time off in the winter. My wife would run things from home via her pc. Pm me your info thanks again.


----------



## PTTP08

I am looking for operators and shovelers PM me for details thanks


----------

